# Hop or Rio?



## ShinyJellicent12 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well?
My fav is Rio because its so awesome
i noticed kids films start having just 3-4 lettered titles: Hop, Rio, Thor (?)


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2011)

let's see

two blandly made, horribly directed, formulaic CGI animated films

I'm gonna go with Rio, because it has a main character that doesn't look like roadkill


----------



## Joe88 (May 1, 2011)

Thor isnt a kids movie...

Go with Rio, HOP just looks retarded


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

Rio because it even has an Angry Birds game based on it. "Like" this for the mention of Angry Birds.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 1, 2011)

inb4thorisnotakidsfilm

Both movies seem idiotic:
Hop is about a bunny that smokes crack
Rio is about a taco eating Toucan


----------



## LunaWofl (May 1, 2011)

Hop.
They were both boring, and bland... but at least hop seems to be self aware of that fact that its bland, where as rio tries too hard.


----------



## machomuu (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, as has been said, they both look boring, but I'd go with Rio, only because of the main character's VA and the fact that it may be more entertaining.


----------



## SifJar (May 1, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> inb4thorisnotakidsfilm



Only two hours late for that...


----------



## Edgedancer (May 2, 2011)

I enjoyed Rio, but thats mainly because I could see it with my girlfriend. I think company will change your opinion of films.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 2, 2011)

Rio: Beautiful animation and landscapes, extremely colorful, great voice cast, simplistic plot that's very accessible, and is somewhat actually worth seeing in 3D.
HOP: A mind-numbing waste of time built for 8 year olds. Bland, boring, and tries too hard to be funny and flops in that aspect. Jokes are really annoying. Don't waste your time if you're not 10 and below.

Rio would be 3 or 3.25/4 for me, while HOP is 1.5/4. Here's a couple of scores:

Rottentomatoes:
Rio: 72% vs. HOP: 25&

Metacritic:
Rio: 63 vs. HOP: 41


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 8, 2011)

RIO, RIO AND RIO!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2011)

I would make a suggestion, but as you have sullied the good name of Thor, I leave you good sir!


----------

